# Horse with missing front tooth...



## Julirs (May 18, 2011)

Does this cause any major health issues? I am looking to possibly purchase this horse, and he apparently had a deformed front tooth that fell out years ago. It does not seem to affect his weight or his ability to eat, which he loves to do. He is 10 years old.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Shouldn't. Just get him regular dental exams, yearly or so, as you would any other horse. The vet/dentist will let you know if anything abnormal is going on that needs to be addressed.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^Agreed. I've had a horse that had a front tooth broken when he was a youngster. It still grows, but it stays about half the length of his other front teeth. He's been healthy and happy for the 13 years that I've known him.


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

Nah, as already mentioned just have his teeth checked every year. My horse is missing two teeth. Other then dropping a little food and his tongue sticking out.. no major issues. 
(His tongue sticking out is adorable btw).


----------



## WildAcreFarms (Apr 6, 2011)

*So glad you posted this issue I too am having dental problems didn't know what to do.*

i was having this issue too and wondering how it will affect the horse. don't their teeth continue to grow will it eventually grow back out? my horse lost the bottom 1/2 of a front tooth on top. poor baby i think mt neighbor hit him in the head......


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

Your neighbor? I think you need to have a nice "talk" with your neighbor then.


----------

